# El Sherouk



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello, can anyone tell me what El Sherouk is like?

- Is it a closed compound like El Rehab?
- Are there any facilities, like swimming pool, park, supermarket?
- Will it be nice to live there with small children? Is it busy?
- Where is it located? Was told that it is in between El Rehab and Madinaty???
- Anyone living there can tell their experiences?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

madinity is across the main suez road from sherouk. it is quiet and clean here. there is a small mall with a metro marketm


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

- Is it a closed compound like El Rehab?
No it is not closed but their are smaller sub compounds that are closed (ish)

- Are there any facilities, like swimming pool, park, supermarket?
There is the Shrouk branch of Heliopolis Sporting Club - massive but expensive to join
Supermarkets yes and shops
Park !! as in green grass with river running though, bandstand, duck ponds etc - no chance 
as in car part then yes

- Will it be nice to live there with small children? Is it busy?
its not busy no central focal point

- Where is it located? Was told that it is in between El Rehab and Madinaty???
It is between the Suez and Ismaila road and extends over a massivce area. As you leave Heliopolis on the Suez road, you go part the Airport, under the Ring road, Rehab is on the right just past Cairo english School, then another 10/15 minutes Madinaty is on the right. Shrouk is on the left via a U turn.

- Anyone living there can tell their experiences?
It is quiet IMHO too far out of Cairo 

Thank you in advance!


----------

